# Can't burn 16x dvd discs?



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm using a Dell Inspiron 6400 with a Sony DVD+-RW DW-Q58A drive. I recently bought a pack of Memorex 16x dvd-r discs and attempted to burn some video onto them. 

It was not a susccessful burn and failed saying illegal disc and then i also noticed on the packaging that i may need to upgrade the firmware for the drive to enable these 16x discs to work. 

How deos one go about updating firmware for this and is there a firmware upgrade available that will work. I've looked around a little online but i think i'm not looking in the right places.

any help would be gretaly appreciated.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What version do you have now? Nero info tool will tell you.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Before trying a firmware upgrade, I'd try a better blank disc. I know you got them because they were cheap, but you got what you paid for. Memorex is one of the worst! Try Verbatim or Sony disc.

The two firmwares I find for it are UYS2 and UYS3. Don't know what you have now. I found them here: http://codeguys.rpc1.org/firmwares.html
Scroll down to near bottom. Download, and double click, and follow steps, if any.

But...............if your computer is still under warranty, you'll need to check with Dell, for a firmware upgrade. If you get upgrade from anywhere else, you'll void your warranty!
Good luck!


----------



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

I just upgraded the firmware to UYS3. I just tried the same burning process and again it has failed. I know memorex isn't so hot now but i'd like salvage something out of these discs other than as frisbees

I ran the infotool through nero7 and it shows it as updated but i still had the same results.

Any next steps?

Thanks for your help so far


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Does it burn at 8x? According to this http://www.videohelp.com/dvdwriters/sony-dw-q58a/1309#comments your max burning speed for DVD is 8x.


----------



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

i've even tried knocking it down to 2x burning speed this time and its still giving the same issue.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Why don't you post the Nero log.


----------



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you mean the log when it fails to burn?

if so...the log is only 3 lines long or so....
burn process failed
illegal disc

that's it

is there another log that you're referring to?


----------



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

what is the diff b/w +r and -r discs.

I found a post where someone had difficulty b/w the two
http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=158731


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When the burn fails it will ask you if you want to save the log. That log should be rather long. Your burner will handle both + and - format so that shouldn't be an issue.

I was also going to suggest the cdfreaks forum as another source of info.


----------



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's the log...

1C82-0000-19E5-MAAX-4006-5899-****

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 1:54:32 PM

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.5.9.0
Internal Version: 7, 5, 9, 0

Recorder: <SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A> Version: UYS3 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.5.9.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A >Version: UYS3 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.5.9.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : TOSHIBA MK1234GSX atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A D: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1014MB (1038712kB)
Free physical memory: 377MB (387008kB)
Memory in use : 62 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

19.5.2007
Burn DVD Image
3:29:47 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

3:29:48 PM	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3451
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

3:29:49 PM	#3 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 306
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 2263299 (502:57.24, 4420MB)

3:29:49 PM	#4 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 318
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

3:29:49 PM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2903
Recorder: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: RITEKF - 1
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

3:29:49 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 490
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

3:29:49 PM	#7 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 821
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (2 - CD-ROM Mode 1, ISO 9660)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2263300 (2263300) = #2263300/502:57.25
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2263150 blocks [D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

3:29:49 PM	#8 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1024
Prepare [D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4635238400, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 2263300 | 2263150 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 2263300 | 2263150 | 0x00
2263300 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

3:29:49 PM	#9 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 209
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

3:29:49 PM	#10 Phase 28 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1746
Speed measurement started

3:29:49 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2743
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

3:32:09 PM	#12 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 113
<D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A> start writing Lead-Out at LBA 2263150 (22886Eh), length 0 blocks

3:32:09 PM	#13 Phase 29 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1695
Speed measurement completed: 23.4x (32,358 KB/s)

3:32:09 PM	#14 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1746
Burn process started at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

3:32:09 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2743
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

3:32:09 PM	#16 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3058
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

3:32:09 PM	#17 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3214
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

3:32:09 PM	#18 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9234
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 2.1 (33)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26127F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 60 00 10 20 30 40 50 - 00 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 .`[email protected]!....
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

3:32:27 PM	#19 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1292
15:32:27.078 - D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A : Queue again later

3:39:57 PM	#20 SPTI -1046 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1046)
Sense Key: 0x02 (KEY_NOT_READY)
Sense Code: 0x30
Sense Qual: 0x05
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 04 40 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 05 
Buffer x06da08c0: Len x10000
0x00 00 01 BA 44 00 05 DB 6D E9 01 89 C3 F8 00 00 
0x01 E0 07 EC 81 00 00 EE 00 28 22 FC 00 15 00 2C 
0x04 00 5C 00 7C 00 62 08 00 6D 00 08 40 18 02 07

3:39:57 PM	#21 CDR -1046 File Writer.cpp, Line 299
Illegal disc
D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A

3:39:57 PM	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3434
EndDAO: Last written address was 1087

3:39:57 PM	#23 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1746
Burn process failed at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

3:39:57 PM	#24 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 254
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

3:39:59 PM	#25 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10467
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

3:39:59 PM	#26 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ADPU160M.SYS': Ver=v3.60a (Lab01_N(johnstra).010529-2218), size=101888 bytes, created 8/17/2001 4:07:32 PM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.27a, size=20576 bytes, created 1/26/2005 4:03:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Also, try this:
*Go into your Device Manager, and find your drive. Right click on it, and choose "Uninstall". After it uninstalls, reboot, and let Windows detect new hardware, and install new a driver for you.*

When's the last time you did a defrag? Believe it or not, it can help. Not saying it will fix your problem, but it *can* help. I'm running out of ideas.............
Good luck!


----------



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

Well..not having much success..well none really. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drive but am getting the same results with the memorex discs.

I also purchased some Fujifilm DVD+R discs that say they are compatible with drives from 1x-16x as well. I receive a different error...here is the log from that error.

1C82-0000-19E5-MAAX-4006-5899-****

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 1:54:32 PM

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.5.9.0
Internal Version: 7, 5, 9, 0

Recorder: <SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A> Version: UYS3 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.5.9.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A >Version: UYS3 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.5.9.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : TOSHIBA MK1234GSX atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A D: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1014MB (1038712kB)
Free physical memory: 364MB (373372kB)
Memory in use : 64 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

20.5.2007
Burn DVD Image
2:43:39 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

2:43:39 PM	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3451
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

2:43:39 PM	#3 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 306
Last possible write address on media: 2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
Last address to be written: 2263299 (502:57.24, 4420MB)

2:43:39 PM	#4 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 318
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

2:43:39 PM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2903
Recorder: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A, Media type: DVD+R
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK, Media Type ID: F16, Product revision number: 1
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 7

2:43:39 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 490
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

2:43:39 PM	#7 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 821
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (2 - CD-ROM Mode 1, ISO 9660)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2263300 (2263300) = #2263300/502:57.25
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2263150 blocks [D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

2:43:39 PM	#8 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1024
Prepare [D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4635238400, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 2263300 | 2263150 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 2263300 | 2263150 | 0x00
2263300 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

2:43:39 PM	#9 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 209
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

2:43:39 PM	#10 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1746
Burn process started at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

2:43:39 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2743
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

2:43:39 PM	#12 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9234
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R (10), Part Version: 1.0x (1)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26053F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 7 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK...
Media type ID: F16
Product revision number: 1
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 56
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 07 52 49 54 45 4B - 00 00 00 46 31 36 01 38 ...RITEK...F16.8
23 54 80 00 00 00 02 00 - 06 09 0F 15 87 88 90 00 #T..............
07 A8 82 00 20 00 00 00 - 08 06 16 10 14 0F 0B 00 ................

2:43:39 PM	#13 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 6796
Drive: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A 
Book Type request [LO], rev 3: DVD-ROM
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0

2:43:39 PM	#14 CDR -1207 File DVDR.cpp, Line 6174
Book Type automatically set to: DVD-ROM

2:43:39 PM	#15 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 674
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

2:43:40 PM	#16 SPTI -1 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x27
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 27 
Buffer x06b80040: Len x10000
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

2:43:40 PM	#17 CDR -1 File Writer.cpp, Line 299
Unspecified Recorder Error
D: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A

2:43:40 PM	#18 Phase 127 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1746
Generating DVD high compatibility borders

2:43:40 PM	#19 Phase 129 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1746
Generating DVD borders completed successfully

2:43:40 PM	#20 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 6796
Drive: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A 
Book Type request [LO], rev 3: DVD+R
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0

2:43:40 PM	#21 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1746
Burn process failed at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

2:43:41 PM	#22 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 254
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

2:43:43 PM	#23 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10467
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

2:43:43 PM	#24 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ADPU160M.SYS': Ver=v3.60a (Lab01_N(johnstra).010529-2218), size=101888 bytes, created 8/17/2001 4:07:32 PM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.27a, size=20576 bytes, created 1/26/2005 4:03:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

I should just try and find discs that i've used previously instead of dealing with all this maybe. any other suggestions?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Time for a new drive or get 8X discs. Your firmware has no write strategies for the newer 16X discs.

These work well and are cheap.

http://www.supermediastore.com/taiyo-yuden-8x-dvd-r-media-value-line.html


----------



## mobbgrease (Oct 14, 2004)

well...now i've tried verbatim dvd-r and was able to create dvd menus on the disc but no video. This is brutal because it was just two weeks ago that i created a dvd using kodak 16x dvd+r discs without any issues.

I've also tried different file types...avi....mpg....nothin.


----------

